# ANybody know how to emboss vinyl fabric



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone knows how to emboss the kind of vinyl that you use on a motorcycle seat. Got one I'm restoring and can't find a seat cover for it so figure I will do it myself.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

Do you want to emboss the lines across the seat cover or a emblem on the seat?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

with a heated die. 
though why you simply dont pony up a few cents more and get leather is a mystery


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

silosounds said:


> Do you want to emboss the lines across the seat cover or a emblem on the seat?


I'm restoring and old motorcycle to original condition. Trouble is I can't find a seat cover for it. the original had an embossed logo and name in the vinyl. Figured I may be able to rig something up to do it. And if I can I have a bunch more to do.

Thanks


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I agree with the heated die, and lots of pressure.

You could probably find a supplier to emboss the material before or after you made the seat cover. They might charge you a few dollars or less to do each one.

Clove


----------

